# Why would I put up with this?



## karajh (Jul 25, 2009)

I am an intelligent attractive woman and I am trying to figure out why I care whether or not I get my husband back at this point. He says he wants a divorce one minute and the next he does not. There is not other woman I can totally assure you of that due to many reasons I just know... I have been asked out.. but I love him so I am trying to stick it out now he wants to me to go on a date with him Saturday night and he says he is really missing me. (We have no kids together he has one son and I have 2 children we have however been together since my step-son was 4 years old and I was the major reason we got custody of him to begin with, my daughter was 5) My question is how do you try to be with someone that you feel like to have to walk on eggshells to see. I want someone that WANTS to be with me and looks forward to seeing me! I am thinking that he may have taken too long on all of this and he is starting to see the light and I am going down the tunnel the other direction.. Any advice?


----------



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey there Kara! Sorry to hear about your situation. Just follow your heart and do what is best for you.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Accept that it will be awkward at first to "date" and "rediscover" each other. Get one of those conversation "games"--I saw one at our bookstore, little slips of paper with fun stuff to discuss--and slip a few in your pocket to play. Do not spend date time talking about "us!" Have fun, reconnect. Don't expect things to move quickly, either. 

Are you in counseling, individually or together? It would probably really help you and both of you, so consider it, too. 

Stay in touch here, too; lots of wisdom and ideas! Best of luck.


----------

